# Dasuquin tablets



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone use these? if so are you happy with results and where is the best place to buy from? My vet recomends these for arthritis/joint pain


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Anyone use these? if so are you happy with results and where is the best place to buy from? My vet recomends these for arthritis/joint pain


I use the human version personally, Cosequin DS (works well for me). I also give it to my dogs. I think the only difference is the MSM that is in Dasequin, but I don't think it's in Cosequin. I buy the Cosequin at Costco. It's made by the same company. Dasequin is the only FDA approved joint supplement for dogs.


----------



## JoeSimmons (Aug 10, 2009)

We use Dasuquin for a youngster with elbow issues, and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

We started using it with my dog that runs sideways, he seems to be doing real well with it, we have been using for 4 weeks now and I can see real improvement in how he runs. I have an older dog that we just started on it and we hope to see the same improvement with her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you buy it from your vet or online?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been buying ours from PETMEDS, I am sure the VET has them also.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Petmeds = 101
My Vet = 79

Try your vet first.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

I called my vet I can get 150's for 77 I found them in a pet supply store for 63 but almost 10 to ship them I will buy from my vet for now so I can get him started than shop around for best price. Did you give 2 a day for the first month than one a day ? Any side effects?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I think its 2 a day for 4 weeks, then 1 a day. At first my dog would not eat them so we sliced em up into his food, the large dog, soft chewable type. Now he loves them, so i guess he's addicited now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks I was worried about that mines pretty picky


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been using it for about a year and his been doing great. His left knee is a little worn. My vet charges $55.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Initial 4-6 weeks is 2 per day. After that, 1 per day.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Giving them to my post-op (TPLO) dog....he hates them for some reason.Have to wrap em in cheese !


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

JoeSimmons said:


> We use Dasuquin for a youngster with elbow issues, and it makes a big difference.


Great avatar pic, Joe. I hope that's mud!


I have many patients swear by gluc/chond for their personal use. Not just simple endorsements, but quantifiable differences like being able to climb stairs or carry garbage cans to the road, when they couldn't before. Totally unscientific, but quite a nice cross-over, reproducible, informal study! Most of all, they certainly don't seem to hurt anything, so there's no harm in trying. except to wallet.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

My 13 year old has been on them for 3 years. He has a bad shoulder and I think the Dasuquin and Adequan have helped. I also buy mine from my vet.

Buck


----------

